# Question on Kubota L245



## JJJ (Jun 10, 2010)

Would a 1980s-vintage Kubota L245 be a good choice for launching a 20-foot pontoon boat on a sandy, sandy beach? Will it handle the weight, pull through deep soft sand, etc.?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

That would depend on a lot of things, I figure. Kind of tires, is the 'bota 2 or 4 wheel drive, how heavy is the boat loaded, how wide the boat trailer tires, etc. 
Somebody with more of that type experience should be by in a little while with more info.


----------



## jimmoser (Aug 31, 2010)

*L245 Boat launch in sandy beach*

If it is sandy sand, I would highly recommend the 4WD is a must. Pontoon boats in general are not really heavy but my L245DT- 4WD can't make it up small hills with a little snow or sand unless a straight path in 4WD. If it is packed sand- and with Ag tires, I would think you'd have a good chance. If you have the garden tractor tires- I would not try it. You'd be stuff pretty easily. The heavier duty Ag wheels have the grip.. If you are only 2WD- you should be able to launch it but bringing it back up with weight would be questionable. Best of luck to you. Jim


----------

